# Bending Attic Ladder Spring Arm



## jburd964 (May 4, 2009)

Sounds like the springs are in a bind. Can you adjust the tension on them? They shouldn't be under much tension until you start to drop ladder. Can u upload a picture?

I'm not a professional., But I did stay at Holiday Inn Express last night.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Post a picture. First thing that I would be looking for, is the fact that the wood may be cracked, or the bolts are not tightened to hold the attachments. You will need a second body, so you can be up in the attic looking at it, as the other person is opening and closing the ladder, so you can see why it is not functioning properly.


----------

